# I need some guidance



## Schroedc (Sep 22, 2014)

I've done a little woodworking for a local knife maker and he gave me a blade as a thank you, plasma cut from an old sawmill blade but when they cut them for him they cut the tangs too short to put a handle on as I know how to do it. What is the best way to handle this one? Cut a groove in the handle block and then pin it or should I split the block into scales and build up the area below and behind with something?

Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2014)

That handle doesn't look too small to me. I think it would scale just fine as is. If you're unsure though, instead of making the final thickness 3/8" for each scale, go to 1/2" or 5/8".
That's a fine looking knife - it will make a great skinner IMO.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 22, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That handle doesn't look too small to me. I think it would scale just fine as is. If you're unsure though, instead of making the final thickness 3/8" for each scale, go to 1/2" or 5/8".
> That's a fine looking knife - it will make a great skinner IMO.



I've thought about going thicker and probably will but I've got such big mitts that the tang doesn't come back far enough for me to put a large enough handle on it to feel comfortable in my hand without filling the gap in the scales at the back with something and I don't know how to do that.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2014)

Lol yes those are some mitts alright! And until you showed me the scale, I couldn't tell just how small that handle really is. I would drop the handle below the blade and keep it even with the top. My drawing skills suck but you get the idea . . . 



 

This is a view from the back . . . 



 

You can extend the handle below the tang as far as you wanted.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2014)

OR better yet, since you need all the room you can get for those hands, you could do the exact opposite and let the scales stop even with the bottom of the tang, and extend the wood portion up above the tang to give yourself plenty of room underneath.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 22, 2014)

If the fastener hole is not to big you can cut the tang down in down in width to a gentle taper and make a hidden tang out of the blade. After doing that you can weld a piece of all thread on to the tang if you want a pommel cap. you need, on average 4 1/2". for a handle. Although there are three finger knives. Another thing you can do is groove (mortice out) the handle material to except the tang as is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2014)

I thought about that Robert - just didn't know if he can cut and weld.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 22, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I thought about that Robert - just didn't know if he can cut and weld.



Yep, Up until earlier this year I was still ICAR certified for structural automotive welding (I another life I was a body and fender man)

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 22, 2014)

If you can't do Robert's, I like Kevin's idea but with two modifications... I'd bring the front end of the handle down towards the knife blade (either to the lowest point or 3/4 of the way there) and fashion a bit of a finger guard (slightly thicker there and tapered to keep fingers from sliding forward to the blade), then extend the primary blocks back from the end of the tang about 1/2-3/4", leaving the same gap as you do for the tang. That gap can be the mortise for a tenon in an end cap. Something like, but much better than, this crude drawing.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2014)

I like that Henry. I would just probably paint it camo green instead of pastel orange and pink. Unless I was planning to wear it with my pink and yellow polka dot leotards.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SENC (Sep 22, 2014)

That's how I roll, you know!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 22, 2014)

I wish I could add something Colin but Robert pretty much nailed it if you want a longer handle.

I personally like small skinners for deer and hogs and we have a lot of them around here. I would round out the sharp corners in the tang and put some nice scales on it. Since this is your first knife you can always make another. There are several knife supply places that have a variety of knife blanks to choose from.

Scott

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 22, 2014)

I would send it to me - I have small hands!! - Your problem solved!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## billythekid (Sep 23, 2014)

My advice to you is to extend the handle of a knife like that and make it look cool you need to, well... first of all put the desired wood scales in the blade and then in the back to extend the handle area use a short deer anler crown. It makes a very nice contrast in stag and wood. Just make sure the crown is solid enough to drill a hole across and put a pin on it. I made a knife handle for a friend last christmas with the same type of handle and the antler crown was definitley a nice looking option. I dont have a picture of the knife but just to give you an idea I have this take a look

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Molokai (Sep 23, 2014)

I have a better idea. Something what Robert said. Make a hidden tang. Just need to remove the upper part of the tang. Because all that drawing Kevin and Henry made are not good. It looks like a banana shape knife. Sorry guys.
 

Handle needs to go down. To straighten the shape. also i need to see thickness of the blade so i can tell you if you are going to drill the wood or go with two pieces of wood like Kevin suggested. 
my computer has broke down so i cannot make you a photo of what i am thinking.
If you want send it to me and i can make you a handle for it. Just supply the wood also.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 23, 2014)

Maybe it's a gift for Brink... ? lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Sep 23, 2014)

@Kevin, I think Tom is suggesting you and I stick to our day jobs! 



Molokai said:


> I have a better idea. Something what Robert said. Make a hidden tang. Just need to remove the upper part of the tang. Because all that drawing Kevin and Henry made are not good. It looks like a banana shape knife. Sorry guys.
> 
> 
> Handle needs to go down. To straighten the shape. also i need to see thickness of the blade so i can tell you if you are going to drill the wood or go with two pieces of wood like Kevin suggested.
> ...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2014)

SENC said:


> @Kevin, I think Tom is suggesting you and I stick to our day jobs!



I agree Henry. My day job doesn't cost me all that much money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 23, 2014)

Use however long scale you want and fill in between with contrasting wood the same thickness as tang-then it could be as long as you want.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Sep 23, 2014)

.... here is something you can do also

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks like I've got a few ideas to run with, I may see if I can drill the tang to add another hole or two and then figure out how I want the handle shaped and go from there. I think he has a few of these blades laying around still so I might see if I can get one or two more from him and try a few different handle options.


----------



## tocws2002 (Apr 2, 2015)

Colin,

Did you ever do anything with this blade? We want to see pics of the finished knife! 

-jason

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 2, 2015)

tocws2002 said:


> Colin,
> 
> Did you ever do anything with this blade? We want to see pics of the finished knife!
> 
> -jason



I've moved it from one spot on my desk to another and drawn on the tang with a sharpie. I'll probably get to it in the next couple weeks before show season starts up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

